# Please Read Prior To Posting Videos



## pjk (Oct 25, 2013)

Welcome to the Speedsolving.com Video Gallery.

This forum is dedicated to simply sharing any type of puzzle or puzzle related videos. This will be a nice place to discuss, watch, and share your own and your favorite puzzle videos. A couple of rules that we would appreciate you follow:
*1)* When you post videos, please make the title as descriptive as possible. Please don't just say "Puzzle Video"; instead, be descriptive, such as: "Patrick Kelly 14.91 second - 3x3 Speedsolve".
*2)* When you post the link to a video, it will automatically embed it in the forum so it can be watched while browsing the thread.
*3)* Please place a maximum of 3 videos per post. For example, if you have 6 videos, you can either create 6 new threads with descriptive titles, or create 3 threads describing two videos in the title each. The reason behind this is so you don't have 20 videos loading on a single page at a time, and it will allow force you to separate videos to give better descriptions.

Lastly, please keep everything appropriate. If something is questionable, please PM me or one of the moderators prior to posting. I think that should be it for now.

Have fun watching


----------



## Stefan (Oct 25, 2013)

pjk said:


> "Patrick Kelly 14.91 3x3 Speedsolve"



I would appreciate not writing separate numbers directly one after the other (poor style, can be confusing). I'd prefer something like this:

"Patrick Kelly 14.91 - 3x3 Speedsolve"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2013)

pjk said:


> If you are sharing a YouTube video, instead of just linking to a video, it would be appreciated if you embedded it in the forum.



I mainly use an app called Tapatalk to view the forum since it isn't compatible with my iPhone.
Strangely enough I can see embedded YouTube videos but not when they are HD.

Providing a link with the embedded video would be very useful to me and presumably others.


----------

